# Wenge - toxicity



## PineSucks (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been making cuttingboards for awhile and recently had some wenge fall into my lap. I've heard all sorts of opinions on wenge ranging from "it'll kill you for looking at it sideways" to "quit being such a nancy and have at it!".

What say the LJ's, is this stuff really as toxic as I've been led to believe?


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think toxicity to wood varies widely by person. I could be wrong but I've used all kinds of exotics and I've had no ill side effects. Especially wenge or bloodwood which some say can be toxic.

I use Wenge a lot. No problems so far.










Beautiful stuff. It can be finicky to work with sometimes. I usually try and snag the QS stuff. Beautiful grain. Seems squirly sometimes. High angle planes help.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Same here. No problems with cutting board accents in wenge. Making a cutting board out of wenge only would get pretty expensive!


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Wenge irritant, sensitizer, splinters go septic, nervous system effects, abdominal cramps 
http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm allergic to cocobolo, but I've never had a problem with wenge.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

McFly,

Tropical and exotic woods tend to be more "hazardous" than other domestic woods. When I built some countertops with bloodwood, I took a few extra precautions.

These included, using dust collection on all milling operations. I used the shop vac with a HEPA filter to keep any dust that escaped the duct collector off of shop surfaces. . I wore a hat and long sleeves. I dusted myself off as best I could (including using the shop vac) before entering the house and I washed my hands and face when I was done for the day. I wore a NIOSH 95 dust mask and gloves kept the bloodwood away from my body. Of course wearing gloves during some milling operations is unsafe, so I took them off for these. When I completed the project, I emptied the dust collector bin and the shop vac to keep the bloodwood from mixing with dust over which I have less concern.

Were these precautions overkill? Probably, but I do not know. I developed no reactions to the bloodwood. This is because I am just not sensitive to bloodwood or the precautions kept me safe. Even if I am not sensitive to bloodwood, if I were to use it a lot I could develop sensitivity to it and who knows, that sensitivity could even then develop toward domestic hardwoods.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Wenge is listed as having splinters that go septic. I avoid using it for items that are likely to see constant handling. It doesn't sound appropriate for cutting boards. No need to gamble with other people's well-being.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I made several picture frames using some purple heart moldings I got on sale. Caught a sliver of that and talk about a lingering pain. It was like having a wasp or bee sting for several days. I became much more cautious with it after that.


----------



## PineSucks (Aug 3, 2015)

Good advice all around. Doesn't seem like it's a poisonous as I once thought, but definitely not "safe"


----------



## logboy73 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive had bad luck with splinters. You have to dig them out or they will hurt for days. Its also really hard and brittle. The edges constantly break off.


----------

